# Mattress Size on Auto Train



## BoomerUSAF (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm traveling round trip on the Auto Train in a few weeks. I booked a roomette both ways. I did this about 5 years ago and the mattress in the roomette killed by back. I was thinking of bringing a twin-size memory foam travel mattress. I'm wondering if it will fit on the roomette mattress. Do any Auto Train veterans have other suggestions on making the mattress more comfortable? Thank you.


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 7, 2019)

A Roomette lower berth is only 28" wide, much less than a standard twin bed at 39". I suppose you could try it if you can fold the extra up against the side wall. Or, if you're the only passenger in the space, you could ask the attendant to make your berth up using both the upper berth mattress and the mattress pad for the lower berth. Not sure if that would help, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## BoomerUSAF (Jun 7, 2019)

ehbowen said:


> A Roomette lower berth is only 28" wide, much less than a standard twin bed at 39". I suppose you could try it if you can fold the extra up against the side wall. Or, if you're the only passenger in the space, you could ask the attendant to make your berth up using both the upper berth mattress and the mattress pad for the lower berth. Not sure if that would help, but it might be worth a try.


Using the upper berth pad is a great idea! That may work. Thank you.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Jun 7, 2019)

BoomerUSAF said:


> Using the upper berth pad is a great idea! That may work. Thank you.



Yeah, that is a better idea, because one of the things you want to do is reduce the amount of stuff you have to carry on board. And carrying the pad would be a lot to carry, along with your regular carry on items.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 7, 2019)

I always put the upper pad on the lower if I sleep on the lower bed. Quite comfortable.
And the less to carry the better, indeed.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 7, 2019)

EHBOWEN --> Love the picture. "When you care enough to send the very best", indeed!

We've been needing to train out the 16 inchers again for years.


----------



## andytiedye (Jun 8, 2019)

If you are using both bunks, the pads and air mattresses they sell in camping stores would be about the right size and some of them pack up pretty small.


----------

